# ME in a candid last night (rate)



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2021)

I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 26, 2021)

Chad but this pic mogs


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks rly good ngl


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 26, 2021)

You look good with brown eyes, I have no idea why you wear contacts.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jun 26, 2021)

@thecel this is the optimal cup holding height/position


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 26, 2021)

mirin physique as well tbh underrated halo.


----------



## ScreaM (Jun 26, 2021)

cringe/10


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 26, 2021)

[ ] candid


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 26, 2021)

mogs opry tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> mirin physique as well tbh underrated halo.


thanks, I am really impressed with my neck size atm, I've been doing neck isolation training 2-3 times a week for the last 6 months and I think its really working


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 26, 2021)

You look so gay. Idk if it’s the fit or the face. Anyone think so or just me?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> thanks, I am really impressed with my neck size atm, I've been doing neck isolation training 2-3 times a week for the last 6 months and I think its really working


Have you measured to track or nah


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You look so gay. Idk if it’s the fit or the face. Anyone think so or just me?


naw i went out last night with this outfit and I was making out with a girl at a bar. After another girl came up to me and said *"damn i woulda went for u but I assumed u were gay cause ur shirt is so tight"*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> thanks, I am really impressed with my neck size atm, I've been doing neck isolation training 2-3 times a week for the last 6 months and I think its really working


You're natty as well so it's even more impressive really shows off in clothes. But kinda gay how stupid body standards have become, girls expect men to look like roided instagram models irl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> naw i went out last night with this outfit and I was making out with a girl at a bar. After another girl came up to me and said *"damn i woulda went for u but I assumed u were gay cause ur shirt is so tight"*


Jfl man. Not just tight. Too tight, too short, and the neck is so big. Plus on top of that I feel like the low body fat and no body hair groomed pretty look has gay implications simply bc most straight normies don’t looksmax as much as the fags


----------



## Morvin (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


MY inspiration!!!


----------



## sytyl (Jun 26, 2021)

chad face, hair and physique


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 26, 2021)

Low tier male model


----------



## koalendo (Jun 26, 2021)

how often do you wear contact lenses? are there people who see you sometimes with them and sometimes without them and get confused?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You look good with brown eyes, I have no idea why you wear contacts.


I'm wearing blue contacts in this pic, but I am starting to agree that maybe a brown green would look better than blue


OOGABOOGA said:


> Have you measured to track or nah


no i didnt track but i think its self evident from old pics vs now


volcelfatcel said:


> You're natty as well so it's even more impressive really shows off in clothes. But kinda gay how stupid body standards have become, girls expect men to look like roided instagram models irl


ikr i maxed out my natty limit in a year havent really made gains for over 9 years just maintaining, its tempting to run a cycle of even just test, but I dont want to risk my hair under any circumstances given i have the same hairline ive had since I was a kid



koalendo said:


> how often do you wear contact lenses? are there people who see you sometimes with them and sometimes without them and get confused?


if u live the frauding lifestyle u never leave ur house without lifts and contacts, no one except my close family sees me otherwise


Newone said:


> Low tier male model



given I'm 33 years old I think that's a pretty good compliment even if u didnt mean it as so


----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


I get serial killer vibes which is good


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 26, 2021)

fuark your better looking then I thought

what surgeries did you get done again?

Mirmin


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ikr i maxed out my natty limit in a year havent really made gains for over 9 years just maintaining, its tempting to run a cycle of even just test, but I dont want to risk my hair under any circumstances given i have the same hairline ive had since I was a kid


Yes hair is the most important so avoid it. You already look solid man, even with a tight as fuck T-shirt the fact u show muscle is good

Hair>>>any muscle


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 26, 2021)

why are you here


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 26, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> fuark your better looking then I thought
> 
> what surgeries did you get done again?
> 
> Mirmin



lower lid retraction 2 nose jobs chin filler for width

minoxidil for eyebrow thickness which has worked


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


lmfao you deff look like someone who lifts. even with less size id say the same

also effortlessly very handsome

6.25-6.5 psl , mid level chad imo


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> given I'm 33 years old I think that's a pretty good compliment even if u didnt mean it as so


nigga what is this bullshit

you mog like 99,99% of man i have ever seen my entire life

you are extreme goodlooking and you know that

you look like a better version of ljunberg with hair






you dont need this compliment fishing from us loser incels, you live in a complete different world


----------



## mogstar (Jun 26, 2021)

You’re so fucking hot


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 26, 2021)

facial measurements NOW


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I'm wearing blue contacts in this pic, but I am starting to agree that maybe a brown green would look better than blue



You wearing contacts is PSL mental masturbation, it makes zero difference in a girl finding you hot.

For a white guy eye color doesn't matter, Eye color is only important for ethnics as it makes them look more white and less ethnic.

White men with brown eyes have that Evil Anime character look

Dark Hair/Dark Eyebrows, Pale skin, and Dark eyes = aesthetic as fuck


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 26, 2021)

slaya


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 26, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Jfl man. Not just tight. Too tight, too short, and the neck is so big. Plus on top of that I feel like the low body fat and no body hair groomed pretty look has gay implications simply bc most straight normies don’t looksmax as much as the fags


thick neck with a tight shirt is a terrible combination. it makes his arm look frail in comparison


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 26, 2021)

Also do you smoke or drink? Do you have a good sleep schedule and what is your barefoot height if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


whats your neck size? do you eat in caloric surplus or just stay at 1500 cals n keep training ?


----------



## uglynihilist (Jun 26, 2021)

You don't look 30+ tbh. 26-28 at most. Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jun 26, 2021)

something seems off about body but you're face is chad tier so it doesnt even matter tbh


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia at 31-32 meanwhile 
Barrett at 24 







Brutal mog


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 26, 2021)

How have you maintained your hair so well?


----------



## ilyess (Jun 26, 2021)

Gayest thread since i joined, you look good


----------



## ilyess (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How have you maintained your hair so well?


In his case it's genetics


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How have you maintained your hair so well?


he chose good parents


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How have you maintained your hair so well?


he prays everyday to the hairgod


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 26, 2021)

littlesecret said:


> he chose good parents


If chemo didn’t trigger hairloss for me I would’ve been a full head of hair pajeet.
Dads NW2 at almost 50 both grandads have full heads of hair too


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 26, 2021)

Do a guide on how you ascended if you havnt already goddamn


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 26, 2021)

8PSL irl not even shitposting


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jun 26, 2021)

hairline is def getting higher though


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jun 26, 2021)

6.25-6.5 PSL, looking fit and really good, but that shirt is the gayest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How have you maintained your hair so well?


Genetics let you keep your hair doing legit nothing you just wake up and it’s all there


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jun 26, 2021)

Mogs meeks of the legendary mugshot ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 26, 2021)

finally you fringe maxxed, also caging at how oblivious girls you're meeting are to what you're really like


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 26, 2021)

also yea that shirt is too tight and neck hole too big for women not to think you're gay


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Amnesia at 31-32 meanwhile
> Barrett at 24
> View attachment 1195708
> View attachment 1195709
> ...


This is what happens when you use fillers to create angularity, @need-a-wide-jaw 

Fillers are for under eyes/skin rejuvenation only


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 26, 2021)

6.5+


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 26, 2021)

don't look gay, don't listen to this girl


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jun 26, 2021)

7/10


----------



## zeke714 (Jun 26, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Amnesia at 31-32 meanwhile
> Barrett at 24
> View attachment 1195708
> View attachment 1195709
> ...


Barrett looks so subhuman, why would anyone wanna look like him?


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jun 26, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> You look good with brown eyes, I have no idea why you wear contacts.


its never enough when youre mentally ill


----------



## .👽. (Jun 26, 2021)

would bang tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


FUCK OFF CHAD 

Nah joking 
You using ccontacts ?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 26, 2021)

Compact midface god


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How have you maintained your hair so well?


Genetics probably but I also follow a diet I believe maximizes health and longevity, I follow the advice of Dr. Wallach


littlesecret said:


> hairline is def getting higher though


right hand to god its the exact same hairline ive had since I was a kid, it's just naturally high


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> This is what happens when you use fillers to create angularity, @need-a-wide-jaw
> 
> Fillers are for under eyes/skin rejuvenation only


yeah I would never get filler to try to create more bone mass of a look or on a place where it's likely to migrate


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Looks rly good ngl


----------



## Edgar (Jun 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lower lid retraction 2 nose jobs chin filler for width
> 
> minoxidil for eyebrow thickness which has worked


How was your nose before


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 27, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Jfl man. Not just tight. Too tight, too short, and the neck is so big. Plus on top of that I feel like the low body fat and no body hair groomed pretty look has gay implications simply bc most straight normies don’t looksmax as much as the fags


the neck is not that big lmao, that's how a neck is supposed to look like


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 27, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You look so gay. Idk if it’s the fit or the face. Anyone think so or just me?


Just you. You're "hoping" he's gay for personal gay reasons. Obviously! A real no-brainer there.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 27, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Amnesia at 31-32 meanwhile
> Barrett at 24
> View attachment 1195708
> View attachment 1195709
> ...


barrett is back actually, this is 3 days ago


he's just trolling us


----------



## garfyld (Jun 27, 2021)

What did u do for hollow cheeks


----------



## one job away (Jun 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


Psl god tier facially. Looks a bit uncanny/ fake, like you had work done but insane gl. But how did you go from framelet to good built ??


----------



## lasthope (Jun 27, 2021)

How do you style your hair?


----------



## wristcel (Jun 27, 2021)

garfyld said:


> What did u do for hollow cheeks


that's the thing that makes him look so good looking I think.
But I don't think he done anything for it. I don't think you can. People often try to recreate hollow cheeks and it never usually works, or it looks odd. You see it on realself quite a lot - even the surgeons don't seem to know what the fuck is going on lol

I think it's a prefect storm - a mixture of having a decent jaw, good fat distribution in the area, non recessed chin, the muscle around the mouth, and a few other things.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

lasthope said:


> How do you style your hair?



i watch this guys vids




one job away said:


> Psl god tier facially. Looks a bit uncanny/ fake, like you had work done but insane gl. But how did you go from framelet to good built ??



i was never a framelet, my mom told her as a kid other moms would compliment my shoulder width

but i worked out starting at 18 years old, weight lifting 


Edgar said:


> How was your nose before



look at the SPOILER section in the beginning of this thread for a before/after of me









Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt. 4


***The purpose of this thread is not to brag*** A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this This episodes poll is "Have u gotten laid off a dating app in the last 30 days?" 20 year old 5'1'' Matched on Tinder been chatting a few days over text before today...




looksmax.org








garfyld said:


> What did u do for hollow cheeks


lose weight


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 27, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> the neck is not that big lmao, that's how a neck is supposed to look like


I mean the neck hole of his shirt, not his neck


----------



## lutte (Jun 27, 2021)

damn your nose is botched


----------



## goat2x (Jun 27, 2021)

i cage that this slayer convience d14 year old ugly subhumans to give him dating advice


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 27, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> don't look gay, don't listen to this girl


lol, listen to the men instead


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 27, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> lol, listen to the men instead


why did she say he looks gay?
> she really thought he was gay
> she thought he was too handsome to have a chance with him , so she said he was gay


How long have you been on this damn forum and you can't understand what the girls are really trying to say. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 27, 2021)

6.5 psl 
9/10 irl


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> damn your nose is botched


yeah i kinda agree, in certain lightings and from the side it looks good but front is garbage fs. I have a consultation with a rhino surgeon but I just want his opinion given ive had two alreayd he might not want to operate


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 27, 2021)

you look insanely good and also insanely metrosexual

but lookin like this at 30+ is great, you are a legend


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jun 27, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> you look insanely good and also insanely metrosexual
> 
> but lookin like this at 30+ is great, you are a legend


He looks amazing i wanna smash tbh


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jun 27, 2021)

is this not a morph? JFL you look like you'd be on the bachelor


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jun 27, 2021)

whats your slaycount


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 27, 2021)

fucking suicidefuel and motivationalfuel at the same time that i am posting on the same site as this literal demigod.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 27, 2021)

stewiegriffin said:


> whats your slaycount


He can't answer that right now - he's probably banging a couple of smoking hot 17 year olds.

But I think someone said it was 150 or so?

Not that it really matters tbh. If you are good looking, who cares. He can bang a new girl every day if he wants too. His slay count is whatever he wants it to be. I've got slayer friends who have banged like 8 girls on a 5 day holiday. They can bang girls until their dick falls off if they wanted too lol (although most of them get bored surprisingly fast of slaying believe it or not)


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 27, 2021)

stewiegriffin said:


> is this not a morph? JFL you look like you'd be on the bachelor


no joke I was invited to try out for the show, an agent from the show matched with me on bumble and gave me contact info in LA if I wanted to go


wristcel said:


> He can't answer that right now - he's probably banging a couple of smoking hot 17 year olds.
> 
> But I think someone said it was 150 or so?
> 
> Not that it really matters tbh. If you are good looking, who cares. He can bang a new girl every day if he wants too. His slay count is whatever he wants it to be. I've got slayer friends who have banged like 8 girls on a 5 day holiday. They can bang girls until their dick falls off if they wanted too lol (although most of them get bored surprisingly fast of slaying believe it or not)


over 150

with 140 + of them being in the last 2 years


But with that said still online thru apps its not like match and instantly every girl is DTF, girls from apps are much harder than IRL pulls. IRL a girl sees u in the flesh IRL and its easy to just immediately invite over to ur place after whatever venue u are at. Girls online u gotta match talk a lil, send a few snaps to make em know ur real not a catfish and many still hesitate or it fizzles out


----------



## Sentry (Jun 27, 2021)

Can I ask how men other treat you now that your attractive.ive been looksmaxing and men seem to treat me different,like calling me sir and shit.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 28, 2021)

Sentry said:


> Can I ask how men other treat you now that your attractive.ive been looksmaxing and men seem to treat me different,like calling me sir and shit.


if ur talking about other guys my age or younger they all treat me with respect and wanna be friends and even buy me drinks or whatever.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> lower lid retraction 2 nose jobs chin filler for width
> 
> minoxidil for eyebrow thickness which has worked


Did the chin filler make a big difference to how photogenic you are? I’ve noticed having even a slightly narrow chin makes it hard to look good in frontal shots without good lighting or some angle frauding.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 29, 2021)

@Amnesia answer ^ Chad mofo


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Did the chin filler make a big difference to how photogenic you are? I’ve noticed having even a slightly narrow chin makes it hard to look good in frontal shots without good lighting or some angle frauding.


i dont think it made a HUGE difference, filler should never be used to attempt to make a big difference it will just look too fake. I had it done slightly since me chin was just so damn pointy before


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 1, 2021)

It's just hair bro @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 1, 2021)

legit Chad, funny how you're entering your prime at 33


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 1, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It's just hair bro @SubhumanCurrycel
> View attachment 1203576


Still a Chad at 33.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Still a Chad at 33.


Doubt it if @Amnesia was bald he'd be slaying single 40 year old moms, his hair is what makes him youthful and able to fraud mid 20s.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 1, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Doubt it if @Amnesia was bald he'd be slaying single 40 year old moms, his hair is what makes him youthful and able to fraud mid 20s.


He'd be slaying 30 year old single women. *Chad for his age* with a bald head, Chad overall with hair.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He'd be slaying 30 year old single women. *Chad for his age* with a bald head, Chad overall with hair.



Fuck THAT. Dude women even just over 22 years old I am finding increasingly unable to get hard for. Women become so disgusting so fast after 16 years old


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It's just hair bro @SubhumanCurrycel
> View attachment 1203576



Now also add like a beard or heavy stubble like many baldcels do and I would look even older


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Now also add like a beard or heavy stubble like many baldcels do and I would look even older


It's legit over if you bald. Never doing test for that reason, I may have bald genetics I may not. My mother's side grandpa was norwood 0 until death

Fuck losing hair man, biggest thing that ages men.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 5, 2021)

"candid" you obviously got your mom to take that for you


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> "candid" you obviously got your mom to take that for you


nope it was a one shot i swear, i didnt hand pick this out of like 50 takes

taken by a girl that was over


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Chad but this pic mogs
> View attachment 1195621


is this edited or just really fucked up perspective and baggy clothes


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

Deleted member 13076 said:


> You look good with brown eyes, I have no idea why you wear contacts.


this , and also i think he looks much better without tan JFL remember his comparision pic he did where he looked like chad vampire on one and chad surfer valley guy on the other

vampire maxxing suits him much better it boosts his SMV and he looks dark triad asf


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> girls expect men to look like roided instagram models irl


pure


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 24, 2022)

I'd have severe main character syndrome if I looked like this


----------



## Ken (Aug 10, 2022)

Gym routine?


----------



## Deleted member 20929 (Aug 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195619


obvious chad

why are you on here


----------



## makeme183 (Sep 13, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> legit Chad, funny how you're entering your prime at 33


he already looked like this at 20y (he was surgerymaxxed and gymaxxed by then )
what I fail to understand is why he decided to rot for a decade and finally start slaying in his 30's ?
if he is 34 now,he would have been 24 when tinder rolled out in 2012
He could have slayed without even having to lie about his age


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 13, 2022)

Just tilt your head so you can fraud high gonial theory


----------

